# Boxes Full Of Russians



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Inspired by Lampoc's posts in the USSR thread here: http://www.thewatchf...ndpost&p=880891, I thought it would be good to start this thread of boxes full of (or even overflowing with) Russian watches.

To kick off, here's mine:



Russians01small by wotsch2, on Flickr

Let's see yours.

-wotsch


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice collection. I'm sure "someone" here will soon be bugging you about your Komandirskie tank chronograph!


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> Very nice collection.


Thank you. I know you just posted them in the other thread, but how about putting your boxes in here to get the thread going? :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll take a separate "favourites box" photo tomorrow


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

:sweatdrop: Top row number 3 from the left :sweatdrop:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i will try to take a half tidy photo tomorrow


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> i will try to take a half tidy photo tomorrow


I wouldnâ€™t miss this for the world. :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

(...as there are a few strays elsewhere, and another incoming, I think I'm going to need another box.)

Apologies for the q&d iphone shot.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

dog trainer is about to turn up so a quick phone photo


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> dog trainer is about to turn up so a quick phone photo


 Thats half tidy mate. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The Meranom SE collection.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

come on scot where are the rest?????


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> come on scot where are the rest?????


 There's been a row! :sweatdrop: Too much time on the forum again.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

some lovely Russians on here I will have to round mine up and attempt a picture :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Last box today!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

behave yourself scot or she will ground you







artytime:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Draygo said:


>


The black-dialled Sturmanski in the top row, the Moscow Classic on the left in the second row and the two Amfibias bottom right: :thumbup:

What's the one top row left in the first picture? Looks a bit like a Strela, but the logo looks like Sturmanski.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

chris.ph said:


>


Lot's of lovely Kommandirskis! :thumbup:

What's the one second row, second from the left?


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> The Meranom SE collection.


Very nice! My 100 is somewhere between Christopol and me right now and I'm much looking forward to its arrival.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

wotsch said:


> What's the one top row left in the first picture? Looks a bit like a Strela, but the logo looks like Sturmanski.


Cheers wotsch

The one that looks like a Strela, but is branded Sturmanskie is.... a Sturmanskie Strela! :wink2: Well, strictly speaking, it's a Volmax Strurmanskie. They issued this bigger 44mm Strela under their Sturmanskie brand. Here's a close-up:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

wotsch said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


obris morgan nevon mate, the ruskies go from right to left finishing with the luch amphibia underneath the obris

i dont believe i forgot to add my newest toy


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Draygo said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Chris, I still like those Luch Amphibia's. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

As far as i can tell they are as rare as hens teeth as well, ive been trying to find one like yours for months with no joy,saying that if i found one at the minute i couldn't buy it as the watch fund is depleted for a bit lol


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Chris, I still like those Luch Amphibia's. :thumbup:


What's the deal with non-Vostok Amphibias?

I've seen a couple of poljot and raketa amphibias etc.for sale but for Â£160-200ish. Was there a limited run/rarity value?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

teadazed said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, I still like those Luch Amphibia's. :thumbup:
> ...


All the makers like to produce an â€˜Amphibiaâ€™ you probably wouldnâ€™t want to dive much with the Luch I think it was 30 ATM. The Luch is a quartz job but a looker IMO.

Chris had a black one I think with gold dials. Here is mine. One of my all time favourite watches and if I saw another one I would *â€˜AVE ITâ€™*.

Chris claims to be able to change the battery but is yet to produce photographic evidence.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

do you realise what time in the morning i was doing that :tongue2: :tongue2: at least i managed to open it which is more than the wus owners managed :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Seikosi (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Some classic stuff there.  I know someone who wants a submarine.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Some classic stuff there.  I know someone who wants a submarine.


So do I lol


----------



## Seikosi (Nov 26, 2012)

Probably my fav


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

You don't see many of those straps either. I got one on a Komandirskie. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Seikosi said:


> [IMG alt="P1130176.jpg"]http://i712.photobucket.com/albums/ww124/simondox/P1130176.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="P1130173.jpg"]http://i712.photobucket.com/albums/ww124/simondox/P1130173.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Probably my fav


That's it rub it in


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Some classic stuff there.  I know someone who wants a submarine.


Someone has a pm about a Submarine


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Seikosi said:
> 
> 
> > Probably my fav
> ...


 I wouldnt do that mate but if you do get one they look good on this strap. :yahoo:


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Seikosi said:
> ...


I remember seeing you show that strap before when I was a lurker, now I've decloaked can I ask where is it from? Always thought you had a marvellous taste in straps


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

You need the submarine clock as the ultimate Vostok submarine watch accessory:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> You need the submarine clock as the ultimate Vostok submarine watch accessory:


 Snap


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Jessincka said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


 They are on the bay, cost about a fiver. They even got them on utube. I know Chris has one.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Some classic stuff there.  I know someone who wants a submarine.
> ...


Someone has just woke up and seen it lol


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Got 5 dollars riding on this at the moment


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive got it on this komradski though


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

chris.ph said:


> ive got it on this komradski though


I remember i looked before and couldn't find the strap...any directions?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

271057246839. Any good Â£4.49


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Or this Hadley Roma Â£15 ish


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> 271057246839. Any good Â£4.49


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i think thats it mcb


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> i think thats it mcb


What I'm banned


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

like that Hadley Roma strap


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

mcb2007 said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > i think thats it mcb
> ...


 :lol: im nearly sure that that is the strap :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > i think thats it mcb
> ...


 Your banned! your banned! :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > chris.ph said:
> ...


You seem to be enjoying that toooooo much boooo hoooo woe is me


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

he is doing his crowley impession mcb dont worry about it







artytime:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That Â£4.49 is on the money. The Roma is too posh for a Komandirskie. The guy on web watch world fits one on utube. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

see alister crowley to a tee







artytime:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's looking at you kid


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Here's looking at you kid


 The master. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's looking at you kid
> ...


It's in the eyes

Look into the eyes not around the eyes into the eyes


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> 271057246839. Any good Â£4.49


Ooh, ta.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Some lovely examples on display, thanks so much for sharing 

I do not seem to have the time these days for collecting, but here is a few pics of my current Soviet collection.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice Martin. :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice collection Martin.

I've also just noticed you're an expat living in Macedonia. Do you work out there or just retired? Fantastic countryside... I didn't think much of Skopje though when I briefly visited.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

really nice collection :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Very nice Martin. :thumbup:


Cheers 



Lampoc said:


> Nice collection Martin.
> 
> I've also just noticed you're an expat living in Macedonia. Do you work out there or just retired? Fantastic countryside... I didn't think much of Skopje though when I briefly visited.


Cheers 

I work out here yes, Skopje is pretty much like most post communist cities in the Balknas, but has changed in the last few years, When did you last visit?



chris.ph said:


> really nice collection :thumbup:


Cheers


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

im surprised that with a collection of russians like yours you havent got many vostoks


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> im surprised that with a collection of russians like yours you havent got many vostoks


I have 5 

I used to have more....................., but not a fan of the Komandirskie, unless it an Amphibian cased in stainless 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

martinzx said:


> I work out here yes, Skopje is pretty much like most post communist cities in the Balknas, but has changed in the last few years, When did you last visit?


 It was 2008 when I was last there. I was part of KFOR in Kosovo at the time. Can I ask what line of work you're in?

I keep meaning to go back and visit the Balkans. Sarajevo was fantastic and even though Pristina was a bit of a dump, I still really liked the place. I always wonder if I could live comfortably in the Balkans on just a pension


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > I work out here yes, Skopje is pretty much like most post communist cities in the Balknas, but has changed in the last few years, When did you last visit?
> ...


A lost has changed since 2008, & most for the better more in Skopje but also in Pristina.......... So you would have been at camp Bondsteel  They keep saying it will close, but I do not see it happening any time soon, even though it is nothing like the capacity in 2008. I work in the private sector, in small business.

Well it all depends on your pension, but I would say yes 

Cheers Martin

Cheers Martin


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

here are my Russians my pictures are taken with ebay in mind :lol: I am crap at pictures.





bowie


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

all very nice bowie :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow bowie, that giant diver is outrageous.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

have a nose scott

261397769423


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> have a nose scott
> 
> 261397769423


Stop it!!!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

everybody needs a big one







artytime:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I like to be outrageous Scott I also have a watch on that one Chris 261397769423.looks a lot different to the rest of them


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

im trying to hunt down the compass and depth gauge at the moment, ive found a depth gauge and once i get enough saved i will get it, its not expensive but i just had to buy a new boiler :wallbash: , then its the compass which is more elusive and more expensive, i found out that the three came as an issued set, its going to be a long haul getting an original 191 though :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

this is a listing on a full set

141158528200


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If ever there was a watch that should only be worn on the right wrist it`s that one, the damage the crown could do to the back of your hand if you fell over doesn`t bare thinking about :shocking:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> this is a listing on a full set
> 
> 141158528200


 Crikey mate the compass looks like a bomb and depth thingy looks radioactive


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

luckywatch said:


> Last box today!


I've just acquired a Shturmanskie Aviator - like the one 2nd from the left in your pic - but it's fitted with a rather gaudy green strap. The strap on yours looks very smart - may I enquire , Oh Prophet, from whence you acquired it...? :notworthy:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Will Fly said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Last box today!
> ...


Thank you my disciple for your enquiry. 221343011538 check this out on the bay. They have them in tan as well, looks well cool on the 63 IMO.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you Master!


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Seikosi said:


>


Still some room for a few more!

The dial on the one on the bottom left is interesting. Could we please see a close-up photo of that one.

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

martinzx said:


>


Very nice collection of Russians. The GlashÃ¼tte is lovely too.

-wotsch


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> If ever there was a watch that should only be worn on the right wrist it`s that one, the damage the crown could do to the back of your hand if you fell over doesn`t bare thinking about :shocking:


you do know you tell us that everytime one of us wears one







artytime:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

wotsch said:


> Seikosi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


that case would absolutely do my head in, ive got to have enough watches to fill a case before i put them in


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > If ever there was a watch that should only be worn on the right wrist it`s that one, the damage the crown could do to the back of your hand if you fell over doesn`t bare thinking about :shocking:
> ...


I wonâ€™t have that Chris; it would be most unlike mach to repeat himself, to repeat himself. :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Seikosi (Nov 26, 2012)

wotsch said:


> Seikosi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris.ph said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > If ever there was a watch that should only be worn on the right wrist it`s that one, the damage the crown could do to the back of your hand if you fell over doesn`t bare thinking about :shocking:
> ...


Yes, I`m hoping that if I say it often enough one day you`ll all see sense & wear them on the right


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I do anyway lol


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m very glad to hear it 

One down, quite a few to go


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Seikosi said:


>


Looks like the history of Russian artillery. From rudimentary cannon to nuclear missile. Very interesting.

Thanks for showing us.

-wotsch


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Time to stick mine on


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

those seikos are outnumbered :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Just got a 6 watch box with my new Constantin Weisz diver (another thread coming) so I could add my Russuans that were 'homeless'. So, a Luch, 3 Vostok Kommandirskie's, my dads old Tissot and, the aforementioned Constantin Weisz.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice collection. The one in the bottom right is a "Generalskie", not a Komandirskie.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

You are right. I forgot, sorry.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Your dad's old Tissot seems to be missing from the photo too! 

Love the watch box btw. Did that come free with the Constantin?


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, the box was a bonus. And I realised I added the Tissot after I'd taken the photo! Doh! Will have to post that up seperatly.


----------



## Cleisthenes (Feb 28, 2014)

chris.ph said:


> dog trainer is about to turn up so a quick phone photo


Is that all?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

nope :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

This little case turned up yesterday. At first the insides look a bit cheapo but once you got it filled it looks good. Itâ€™s got a clear view lid which is dead handy when you are hunting for a particular watch. I still got loose watches so have just ordered another one of these cases of the bay. When I get everything boxed up I must do a SOTC. Cheers Scott. 

There are a couple of Chinese in there but thatâ€™s allowed. :tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive got one mate, they arent bad little cases for the money :thumbup:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> This little case turned up yesterday. At first the insides look a bit cheapo but once you got it filled it looks good [...]


Nice box and lovely contents!

-wotsch


----------

